# 14/4 NMB use for switches?



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricmason said:


> Does anyone here use 14/4 romex to 202.4(c)?


No one uses 202.4(c)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Which article are you referring to. There is no 202.

But yes, it's a big help in some situations.


----------



## electricmason (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry little dyslexia....meant 404.2(c)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You would only need this for a 3-way switch loop.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Some case I use them combation three way plus unswitched source as well in one cable.

Merci,
Marie et Marc


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've used it in the past, it's great for lighting circuits and switching such as running both a constant feed and travelers between boxes. 
No SHs carry it out here anymore so I'm left to running parallel lines of 2 wire to accomplish the same things.
I hope when the 14' gets adopted out here that will change.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricmason said:


> Does anyone here use 14/4 romex to 404.2(c)?
> 
> If you have is there a huge cost difference?


I don't understand the question/s ????


----------



## electricmason (Jul 27, 2007)

if you have use the 14/4 is there a big price difference from using 2-14/2 or 14/3 with a 14/2 in a 3 way type installation


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Celtic said:


> I don't understand the question/s ????


He wants to know if people run 14/4 for 3way switching just to have a neutral in each switch box.

Well why would anyone run a dead end 3 way in the first place?

Bring the feed in one side and have the switch leg come out of the other side , you'll have your neutral right there in all of your switch boxes.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> He wants to know if people run 14/4 for 3way switching just to have a neutral in each switch box.
> 
> Well why would anyone run a dead end 3 way in the first place?
> 
> Bring the feed in one side and have the switch leg come out of the other side , you'll have your neutral right there in all of your switch boxes.


Now I'm the one who is dyslexic....
all along I saw 14/2...
and had no idea what the question was about

:laughing:


----------



## electricmason (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you! Having spent so much time wiring motor starters that running romex is an completely different animal for me, not that I can't do it but it requires a different mind set, I just find that I over think the simpler things!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

oh, god bless the local codes, we cant use 14 for anything resi. what a bunch of bulls!:no:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

electricmason said:


> Thank you! Having spent so much time wiring motor starters that running romex is an completely different animal for me, not that I can't do it but it requires a different mind set, I just find that I over think the simpler things!


 dont get in the mind set that residential is simpler, it can get very complicated


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

We use it all the time. Best to run both hot and neutral, along with a pair of travelers between 2 multi-gang boxes.

While it may appear to be expensive on the surface it is about double the cost of 14/2. With less labor to install it. Cheaper in the long run.

It should be noted that for us at least, 14/4 is less expensive than 14/2-2, which is a different animal.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Celtic said:


> No one uses 202.4(c)


Tell us how you changed his post from 404.2c to 202.4c. I know...tell the others.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

papaotis said:


> oh, god bless the local codes, we cant use 14 for anything resi. what a bunch of bulls!:no:


Who requires that?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

scott county. wont even let us use it for smoke curcuits!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Tell us how you changed his post from 404.2c to 202.4c. I know...tell the others.


I'm a black-ops ninja-moderator :shuriken:


















:arabia:






























:detective:














:jester:


electricmason said:


> Today, 08:15 PM #*1*
> Does anyone here use 14/4 romex to 404.2(c)?
> _Last edited by electricmason; Today at 08:30 PM. _





Celtic said:


> Today, 08:25 PM #*2*
> 
> No one uses 202.4(c)


...follow the timestamps :whistling2:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing a picture of some 14/4 NMD.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

jza said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a picture of some 14/4 NMD.


 me too. never heard of it except in so cable


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a picture of some 14/4 NMD.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

jza said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a picture of some 14/4 NMD.


Hold onto to your fleece underwear, this is exciting!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


>



ebay, right?

LOL:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


>


 do you get to use this?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

papaotis said:


> do you get to use this?


Sure, why not?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I carry both 14/4 and 12/4 on the truck. I sure helps with those rare dead-end 3 ways that are multi floor and across the house from each other(14/4). And feeding the fan/light/heater in a bath room(12/4).


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

backstay said:


> .... and feeding the fan/light/heater in a bath room(12/4).



I have no idea what you mean :whistling2:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Celtic said:


> I have no idea what you mean :whistling2:


That's too bad.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What is the justification for #12 only?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> What is the justification for #12 only?


Take your pick:

1. Lunacy
2. Superiority complex
3. Uneducated
4. Brother-in-law works for Southwire
5. Owns stock in copper production


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Right up there with no exposed romex and emt only.


----------



## polyphase (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is a mike holt video and what I got from it is that if u got attic or basement space than your not required to bring neutral only if there is no access to the switch can somebody else check this out I maybe wrong that's I got from it. http://www.wiringdoneright.com/2011nec/


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

polyphase said:


> Here is a mike holt video and what I got from it is that if u got attic or basement space than your not required to bring neutral only if there is no access to the switch can somebody else check this out I maybe wrong that's I got from it. http://www.wiringdoneright.com/2011nec/


There are a few cases where no neutral is required, those are a couple.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

polyphase said:


> Here is a mike holt video and what I got from it is that if u got attic or basement space than your not required to bring neutral only if there is no access to the switch can somebody else check this out I maybe wrong that's I got from it. http://www.wiringdoneright.com/2011nec/



Nope, Read it again. Here: Cable assemblies for switches controlling lighting loads enter the box through a framing cavity that is open at the top or bottom on the same floor level, or through a wall, floor, or ceiling that is unfinished on one side. 

Ever lift out a ceiling tile and see exposed studs on the walls with no sheetrock above the ceiling tiles? That is what it means. Sometimes in attics you can see down the partitions where they framed in dropped ceilings to support the cabinets in the kitchen and the open studs are exposed. Those. 

But not just because there is an attic or basement that you can get into.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Nope, Read it again. Here: Cable assemblies for switches controlling lighting loads enter the box through a framing cavity that is open at the top or bottom on the same floor level, or through a wall, floor, or ceiling that is unfinished on one side.
> 
> Ever lift out a ceiling tile and see exposed studs on the walls with no sheetrock above the ceiling tiles? That is what it means. Sometimes in attics you can see down the partitions where they framed in dropped ceilings to support the cabinets in the kitchen and the open studs are exposed. Those.
> 
> But not just because there is an attic or basement that you can get into.


That's how I see it, but the all-knowing BBQ says I am wrong.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That's how I see it, but the all-knowing BBQ says I am wrong.



So who you going to listen to, him or me? Just remember we have ways to see everything you do............


----------



## polyphase (Nov 1, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Nope, Read it again. Here: Cable assemblies for switches controlling lighting loads enter the box through a framing cavity that is open at the top or bottom on the same floor level, or through a wall, floor, or ceiling that is unfinished on one side.
> 
> Ever lift out a ceiling tile and see exposed studs on the walls with no sheetrock above the ceiling tiles? That is what it means. Sometimes in attics you can see down the partitions where they framed in dropped ceilings to support the cabinets in the kitchen and the open studs are exposed. Those.
> 
> But not just because there is an attic or basement that you can get into.


Good eye thanks for the correction your right.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> That's how I see it, but the all-knowing BBQ says I am wrong.


So did others including an inspector.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> So did others including an inspector.


But I don't like f-ing with any of them nearly as much :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Nope, Read it again. Here: Cable assemblies for switches controlling lighting loads enter the box through a framing cavity that is open at the top or bottom on the same floor level, *or* through a wall, floor, or ceiling that is unfinished on one side.


An unfinished basement or attic above or below meets the intent. 



> But not just because there is an attic or basement that you can get into.


We disagree there.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> But I don't like f-ing with any of them nearly as much :laughing:


The amount of credit you give yourself is funny.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The amount of credit you give yourself is funny.


Every reply means that I won :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Every reply means that I won :whistling2:


:lol::lol:


This is a forum, replies are how it works.


----------

